# Flying Purple People Eaters



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Sire:










Dame:









The chase









The result:









Tonight they're hatching


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Those are some truly striking fish....


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

looks like fun! plakats are the best.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Loving the vivid colors.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Your pair is absolutely stunning. I'm excited to see how this goes!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

OMG those parents are AMAZING cant wait to see how there babys turn out


EDIT: what size tank is that? the one you used for breeding them


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

2.5g, half filled, heavy on plants.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Sire has been removed, fry are free swimming and hard to track in the plants. Need more gang valves.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Gang valves for dividing airflow? If so I think amazon lets you buy in bulk


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm aware, however they dont have the quality Im looking for.


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

wooow that tailfin! hes a magnificent little plakat D, sorry i didnt check this thread out sooner. any updates on the babies?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

At this stage, not a lot. They're small, there's a lot of plants in there, I see some when I take the time to peer. There's a lot of fry in the house right now so I'm trying to take the time to prepare for their eventual needs.


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

nice, do you have any cultures ready for them to eat? or bbs?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

BBS, but I don't feed them the first week. They eat the stuff coming off the oodles of IAL debri I leave in the tank after breeding.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Wowee


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

At this point, no. They're small, they're eating, they don't really have anything exciting other than they're alive. Once they start to get a bit bigger there will be more going on.


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

*Gang Valve/Manifold Source*

Hi DBanana,

Have you looked at Jehmco's valves? http://www.jehmco.com/html/air_accessories.html 
They have a few different sizes to choose from. I ordered some other small things from them before and got everything in on time and in good condition.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I actually ended up getting a few metal valves of some quality, so I'm set. But thank you.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

They're getting their racing stripes and just starting to colour up nicely.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

How exciting!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice parents, cant wait to see the fry when theyre older


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see them once their color comes in. Their parents are stunning.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

It's hard to capture them with the phone camera. They're coming in very dark bodied with a smattering of intensely purple scales (except for one, there's always gotta be one) that's the largest but has retained it's racing stripes. There's also one who has scales that look blue/green instead of purple. I'm hoping they continue to advance as well as they've been doing.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Biggest kiddo


----------



## KittyVonMeow (Jan 14, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous! Good luck!!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! The biggest one looks almost twice the size as the other!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Any fresh updates?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Really regretting feeding the first bites the first week, had swim bladder issues (non-severe but still) with all the spawns I tested it out with. At this point I've moved them to the larger grow out in hopes that further growth may help. Sire passed away unexpectedly and literally between when I left for work in the morning and came home at night. Dame is doing alright. May try her against her son from the last update. He's showing a really lovely purple green, will see what throws from that if I can get them there.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww. I'm sorry! 

Do you have any update pictures?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Quick question: You used a 2.5 gallon tank for spawning was that tank heated? How long did you wait to transfer them to your growout tank?I'm new to the idea of breeding


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

All my tanks are heated. My spawning set ups are on my heated shelves (flexwatt tape). I moved them at two weeks by lowering the water level, placing the 2.5 inside the 10g and slowly emptying the 2.5 by turning it sideways. 

This week they're being upgraded to the 20g.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Aww. I'm sorry!
> 
> Do you have any update pictures?


Nope. Camera is dead, my phone camera isnt good enough to catch them and the replacement camera I want is super expensive.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck with the next spawn! At least you can get the word out about the food causing problems so no one else tries it.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, ok. Let us know about your spawn of anything surprising comes up!


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I was wondering how you heated the 2.5 when I first got my betta I wanted to go 2.5 but I was told it couldn't be heated so I went 5 Gs but I like your method and thanks for telling me how you tansferred them cuz I was wondering that too I'm not breeeding until May or June by then I should know if its something I wanna do and something I'm ready to do but it sounds really rewarding and cool to start a life and keep them thriving and color predictions sounds like a lot of fun as well thanks for the info


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to here about your male..


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Hoping to get a replacement from the same breeder. None will be exactly the same, but it be what it be.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

How are the babies? Any new pictures??


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Hoping to get a pic of my biggest on my phone now that they've been moved to the divided 20g. Right now he doesn't like me AT ALL (chased him around the 10g to move to the 20g, chased around the 20g to move to the divided 20g) so he hides under his IAL every time I'm near the tank. Hoping that as soon as he starts associating me with food (20g grow out, the food is put in the top; divided 20g has food individually given) he'll let me take some pictures. A reddish green colour and so soft looking. Ventrals could use some work but I'm in love with his topline and his anal fin is nearly perfect. I'm not sure he's a half moon but we'll see as he gets bigger.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He's swimming to me when I come with the food, but he still hides when I pull out my phone. Hoping to get some decent shots in the next couple of days.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Still using my phone, so instead of pictures I took some video

Big Kid #1
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Katsudoo/media/CAM007633_zpsyaes6beq.mp4.html

Big Kid #2
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/Katsudoo/media/CAM007641_zpsvoczdx1d.mp4.html


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, he's so big! I have to do videos for my fish, too.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Got a new cameraaaa


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

The blue reds are out of this spawn. The reds are out of my HM/PK black-copper cross.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

One that'll be entered in the show in May


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Going to try to get more shots. This boy has good form (needs improvement) but his colour isn't great.


----------

